

Ask HN: Who do you bank with?  - OafTobark

Please include personal and business banking choice. For business, I'm particularly interested in responses from scalable startup folks, so please indicate so if you fall into this category and why. Thanks
======
willpower101
BOA - Great online interface, late night atm deposits credit immediately (big
deal for me), and access to my stocks directly in my online console (can
transfer money in the same interface.)

I'm going to have to switch if they implement a $5 debit card fee though.
Dunno where :P

~~~
jnorthrop
I just left BOA after 20 years (started at Fleet bank). I've moved to The Bank
of Maine (<http://thebankofmaine.com>) basically because it will cost me less
and offers higher interest rates. The jump was a no-brainer that I should have
done a long time ago but, honestly, was just too lazy.

The recent news about BOA and their apparent arrogance in addition to the
threat of new fees was the final nail.

Edit: I should add The Bank of Maine is local for me.

------
mmayberry
Check out Schawb Online Checking Account - No fees, reimbursement for any ATM
usage in the world, iPhone app for check deposits, and you earn interest on
your balance

~~~
rbyrne
I second this. In addition to this, I've never had a problem with them, and
their customer service is great.

------
daniel_solano
I do all of my personal and business banking at a local credit union. I like
the fact that the shareholders of the credit union are the same as the
customers. For investments, Vanguard also uses the same approach. This doesn't
guarantee that it can't be poorly run, but at least then there is no conflict
of interest as far as doing what is best for the business against doing what
is best for the customer.

In general, the best advice that I have heard and read all points to going
with a local bank or credit union. Unless you have millions of dollars, you're
just a number to a large bank. With a local institution, you can develop
relationships with the people in charge.

~~~
canadiancreed
Tried that advice a few months ago, but the local credit union here (and
there's only one in this entire province sadly), offered no better interest to
my savings account, and wanted to charge me 3-5% more interest for any
existing loans and credit cards that I wanted to more over. Guess they weren't
hurting for customers too badly.

As for what bank, it's one of the five in Canada. Doesnt' matter much as to
the name, they're all the same here really for anyone that isn't a
millionaire.

------
fpgeek
Personal banking: Fidelity Investments

Assuming you don't care about (or can work around) the relatively few services
that require going to an actual bank branch (e.g. free notary public,
cashiers' checks, ...) their "Cash Management" accounts are wonderful. A
monthly allowance for ATM fee reimbursements, direct deposit (of course) and
image-based check deposit, free transfers in and out, alternative investment
choices for your cash balance (e.g. municipals), and (almost) no fees.

------
ianpurton
Personal - First Direct

Business - HSBC

Bitcoins - <http://strongcoin.com>

------
jfb
I bank with First Republic, because they offer outstanding service and have
good products, particularly if you're traveling overseas a lot; and with a
local credit union, because they _are_ a credit union and not a goddamned
bank. I got a much better rate on an auto loan from the credit union than any
local bank was offering.

~~~
joncooper
+1 for First Republic (SF). They are truly superb and I can't recommend them
highly enough.

You get access to a personal banker that you can contact directly via phone,
email or in person, and who can do all sorts of helpful things for you.

Mine has been extremely awesome on several occasions, handling things like
wire transfers, direct debits, account openings/closings due to stolen
personal information, etc.

------
reinhardt
It wouldn't hurt to post your location, country at the very least. This is an
international site, most banks aren't.

~~~
OafTobark
My apologies, my aim was US base folks, should have clarified.

------
beatpanda
Sacramento Credit Union, because when I asked about Mint.com integration they
let me talk to one of the higher ups right away, and a week later they had it.

Obviously, if you're not in Sacramento that's a little impractical, but credit
union employees and management are more accesible in general.

------
fishcakes
Fist Republic. They rock.

Far better than any other bank I've ever used.

